# Jon, last date to order E39 M5?



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Why wait. Check the latest CPO cars that Jon have. There is a slightly used 2002 M5.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *
> Do you perhaps mean "compensation"?? :lmao:  *


Now that's low... 

As if M5 couldn't be considered a "compensation" :eeps:

Dunno, dunno...I'd definitely better not think too much into THIS aspect. My fragile mental balance might not take it :lmao:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *
> 
> Now that's low...
> 
> *


Well, you are the one that brought up "macho appeal" (a.k.a. Manliness) 

Some of use don't have to buy massive brick-like SUVs to appear manly, we do just fine with our 170hp 323s and 184hp 325s. :lmao:

Oh well, do as you please. Its not my money, and I won't have to drive it. I've given you plenty of my opinions on this matter, do with them as you please.

Just think, with the Rover you can go off road and still drive (relatively) quickly on the road. To use a popular Volvo critique, the G-class is the box the Rover came in. 

As for the M5, some of us don't believe in the saying "bigger is better", we prefer the saying "More power!!!"


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I can't believe I'm typing this, but...

Cayenne?

I concur with the sentiments previously expressed. If I were to get an SUV, I'd probably go with a Disco III, now that it has the old RR engine. Goes off-road, has the same tough-as-nails attitude as the G500, probably drives/handles just as well, and costs half as much. 

The Range Rover would be my obvious choice if I wanted more sybaritic surroundings. The Range Rover is really the cats meow as far as go anywhere vehicles go, and the combination of BMW technology and LR know-how is very appealing. 

If I were really trying to choose between an SUV and an M5, the X5 4.6is would also be hard to pass up.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *
> ... we do just fine with our 170hp 323s and 184hp 325s. :lmao:
> *


Girlie man!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Girlie man!  *


I hear of a way to get really cheap M3 engines.... The oldest examples are just about a year old. They just need a little bit of work on them. Excellent deals to be had! Maybe I'll start a group buy and we can drop them right in. :bigpimp:

PS- extra benefits to those with the crappy stock stereo.... the M3 engines have a lovely rhythmic ticking sound to keep you entertained. You can't pass this deal up!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DrBimmer _


*
Some of use don't have to buy massive brick-like SUVs to appear manly, we do just fine with our 170hp 323s and 184hp 325s. :lmao: 
*
Hey, that's what I drive! So don't give me that look! 

*
...I've given you plenty of my opinions on this matter, do with them as you please...
*
And I appreciate every single one of them.

*
Just think, with the Rover you can go off road and still drive (relatively) quickly on the road... *

I think that G500 is quicker, actually. What are the 0-60 times for RR? G500's are 7.8-7.9  Not that much slower than my stick 325i, actually.

*JST* - Cayenne is not something I can imagine myself driving. 4.6is is out for the same reason - I don't believe in SPORT SUVs.

G500 is a truck, and it doesn't pretend to be otherwise. I like that 

I drove a Discovery once, it's is very cramped inside for me. It's driver's seat doesn't go back nearly far enough.


----------

